# vzw gn2 looking for unlock and root steps



## sanchez803 (Mar 30, 2013)

hello i just upgraded to the gn2 from the nexus. and i would like to know if there is a step by step unlock and a stock rom out there i just want to unlock and root to get back some of my gb storage due to lots of crappy apps that i will never use.
i dont want to lose my spen feature but i do want my free hot spot back due to my job i have to travel and i need to tether to my laptop alot

any info would be greatly appreciated

stock SCH-I605


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2187854

Check meanbean out, great rom with lots of features. Stock look and feel all spen featues plus much much more.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2118348

I used adam outlers unlock meathod. Works great

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Use Imnuts Odin file. Done

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

